# Cannondale 2005 models



## martroy (Mar 29, 2004)

Here they are:
http://www.cannondale.com/bikes/05/cusa/cats/


----------



## Just Sam (Feb 24, 2004)

*Sweet*

Looks like the Six13 is going to be their main roadbike frame now. The R2000 looks real tempting especially if they keep the same price point as this years or with a reasonable markup. Just wish they'd pay their designers a little more so we could get some better paint schemes.


----------



## mbakercad (Jul 1, 2003)

They will not be confused with Colnago but I think they are looking pretty sweet. The grey is my favorite


----------



## bollard (Mar 14, 2002)

*Mmm interesting line-up*

A few thoughts 

Why is Cannondale's Hollowgram crankset only on the Team replica ??

They seem to have a new favourite crankset the Cannondale Carbon Crankset, I wonder how this matches up against the old Hollowgram crank and the D/A 10.

New CAAD 8 (I thought they would stick to CAAD7 and Six13 frames) mostly on the rest of the range with no CAAD 7 around at all, does this mean a few cheap CAAD7 framesets up for grabs.

What on earth are the "Compact Drive" models all about ???

Over here in the UK trying to get hold of just a Cannondale framest has always been difficult. Any ideas why this is ??? and can you get the new fork Slice Premium + seperately.

Just a few musings
Take care.
Mark


----------



## jakerson (Jun 15, 2004)

*msrp for 2005's???*

I snooped but I couldn't find any MSRP list there... anyone else find MSRP?


----------



## mbakercad (Jul 1, 2003)

Cannondale does not list MSRP on their website. They have some excuse why, but it seems to work fine for Trek and Specialized.


----------



## Einstruzende (Jun 1, 2004)

Did ya notice the R1000 has Silver Ksyrium Elites, Ultegra 10, and a carbon crank. I'll be a sad puppy if it's the same price as the '04, which I bought (and love).


----------



## nate (Jun 20, 2004)

I'm starting to wish I had waited and gotten an R700 instead of the R600. CAAD7 and quite a few other improvements. The amount of remorse I will feel is probably dependent on how much they're going to charge for the R700. I guess this is why my R600 was 20% off in July.


----------



## divve (May 3, 2002)

jakerson said:


> I snooped but I couldn't find any MSRP list there... anyone else find MSRP?


Cause then people might begin to wonder why the Team Replica costs $8600 in Europe but only $5500 in the US.


----------



## carver (Aug 15, 2002)

*05 Team Bike*

Heard a rumor that Cdale will make available on a limited basis a team bike w/ the hollowgram crank with the wireless SRM unit. 

Have you heard any rumblings?


----------



## Coolhand (Jul 28, 2002)

carver said:


> Heard a rumor that Cdale will make available on a limited basis a team bike w/ the hollowgram crank with the wireless SRM unit.
> 
> Have you heard any rumblings?


Had not heard that one, and I talked to the rep about the 05 high-end stuff (riding an 04 Team Replica right now). 

Problem would be the massive price jump on an already expensive bike. I think this was a thing for a few team riders only. If anything C-Dale seems to be moving away from the Hollowgram crankset this year in favor of their new carbon cranks and their carbon compact cranks- which makes sense from a marketing perspective.

That being said, I would put in a order for an SRM equipped team replica 6-13 model tomorrow if they were made available.


----------



## Coolhand (Jul 28, 2002)

Here is the one Simoni used:

http://www.cyclingnews.com/road/2004/tour04/tech/?id=jul21


----------



## carver (Aug 15, 2002)

*Wireless Setup*

Yep, it was a setup limited to the team guys. Uli is based in Colorado Springs. He mentioned this to me. But, of course, its Sept, who the heck knows what Cdale and SRM will do in Feb/Mar. I contacted Uli to put the SRM on my team bike. On my new caad8, I will go with standard size bb, thus not the hollowgram crankset. The carbon cranks are a nice move as you suggest.


----------



## Coolhand (Jul 28, 2002)

Hmmm.

Cannondale cranks out the power
With the UCI's minimum bike weight now well over what we can buy in the shops, many teams were adding features to their team bikes to bring them up to the minimum weight and SRM's power-measuring cranks were a popular way of doing it while adding function for the riders. Us consumers, though have no such minimum weights to worry about, so Cannondale found a way of incorporating the SRM system into one of their Hollowgram chainsets and the result is ten grams lighter than a standard DuraAce BB and crank. With picture.

http://www.cyclingnews.com/tech/2004/shows/?id=eurobike/part4

Not sure if this means they are thinking about selling these or not.


----------



## carver (Aug 15, 2002)

*Hollowgram Crank*

That's the ticket!!!! If its available to buy, very sweet. Maybe they'll have a look at Interbike. 

Uli was going to put on a "leftover" from TDF. However, if something should go haywire (nah, never does!), having a special/aftermarket setup, trouble.


----------



## Coolhand (Jul 28, 2002)

Yeah one of those would be sweet. I have a Hollowgram equipped Team Replica right now- you think he has any more of those leftovers? I would how hard of an install that would be?

Coolhand


----------



## carver (Aug 15, 2002)

*Not sure..*

How complicated or uncomplicated the install would be. Uli can do it, however, he is located in Colorado Springs. Expensive for sure - $3500 - it was the SRM Pro with some extra parts and pieces for the hollowgram setup. May be better off getting a caad7 frame w/standard bb and do the standard SRM crankset amateur version.

My 2 cents.


----------



## Coolhand (Jul 28, 2002)

carver said:


> How complicated or uncomplicated the install would be. Uli can do it, however, he is located in Colorado Springs. Expensive for sure - $3500 - it was the SRM Pro with some extra parts and pieces for the hollowgram setup. May be better off getting a caad7 frame w/standard bb and do the standard SRM crankset amateur version.
> 
> My 2 cents.


You are probably right- unless I run across a winning lottery ticket. Still, what a great idea- Cannondale could definitely sell a few of these if they made them available.


----------



## shokhead1 (Jan 21, 2003)

Nothing jumps out at me ad says,buy me.


----------

